
Should Airplanes Be Flying Themselves? (2014) - Naga
https://www.vanityfair.com/news/business/2014/10/air-france-flight-447-crash
======
Naga
I thought this older article on airplane autopilot and its effects on pilots
was relevant to be bringing up again, given the current discussions on self-
driving cars.

